# "It'll never add up" (my journal)



## SheLifts (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, it did. I'm at 151.0 this morning. I do have some oblique indention, so I'm not obese. lol.

After weeks of eating and thinking "I'll never gain weight from this one meal" but when you have that one meal over and over every few days, it adds up. Oops.

Anyway, I'm going to track my weight progress here. Wish me luck. I've got about 15 lbs +/- to lose.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, you said luck.    




Well then, good luck!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Best of luck to you. Your 26. Family? is weight loss your only goal?


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

looks like the usual suspects have arrived...

Good luck!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 30, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> looks like the usual suspects have arrived...
> 
> Good luck!



Yes they have 

Good luck to you in your journeys and don't let the "usual suspects" frighten you off


----------



## SheLifts (Jan 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Best of luck to you. Your 26. Family? is weight loss your only goal?



yep, i have a family. i'm the mommy of a 17 month old. the best little boy in the world might i add.  and the most patient husband to top it off 

I'd like to compete some day, but right now i'm in no shape for that. i guess if i had to choose an "ultimate goal" it would be to compete in the world tri fitness competition one year. i have an athletic and gymnastic background, so the fitness shows appeal more to me than just figure.


----------



## SheLifts (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm going to post my weekly weigh in and every couple days or so, just post a general update.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck from me too.  I'm one of the unusual suspects!  The usual suspects will attest to that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> Good luck from me too.  I'm one of the unusual suspects!  The usual suspects will attest to that.



Usually you are one of the unusual suspects, but I suspect that now you will be one of the usual ones.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> yep, i have a family. i'm the mommy of a 17 month old. the best little boy in the world might i add.  and the most patient husband to top it off
> 
> I'd like to compete some day, but right now i'm in no shape for that. i guess if i had to choose an "ultimate goal" it would be to compete in the world tri fitness competition one year. i have an athletic and gymnastic background, so the fitness shows appeal more to me than just figure.




Congratulations on being a mother. Only the most gratifying position in teh world to hold. 

I am a father of 2 and 1 on the way. And yes I am only 25. I have 2 girls so I wont contest your little boy being the best in the world, however my 2 girls are the best in the world of the opposite gender . 

The one thing we do have different is your spouce is patient and mine is far from that. Must be nice  . Best of luck to you. I will be following along. 

BTW-this is easiy the most I have used these icon's ever!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Jan 31, 2007)

recent photo of me... this is what i have to start with.

this one was taken in november. so add about 3 lbs to it.





this is what i hope to end with (photoshopped)


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

You dont look bad now. Especially after a kid!!!!! You will do fine.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 31, 2007)

You do not give yourself enough credit!  You look great and will have no trouble reaching your goals   Happy hump day!


----------



## SkwatButt (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck with it!  I know you'll do great.  I'm going to put up an honest journal as well, and fairly soon. Mostly for weight tracking and "food honesty", as I call it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Best Wishes, you've got a Great base, no problem at all for you!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 2, 2007)

My workout 1/31/07: 
Chest/Tri/Shoulder (I try for 6-8 rep range)
Bench Press:  (warm up - 45x12) 65x8, 65x6
Chest Press machine: 90x6, 90x6

Lying Cable Tri Ext: 50x8, 50x8
Standing Tri Ext: 15x10, 20x8

Overhead Press: 15x8, 15x8

I HATE CARDIO!!!! I did 35 minutes on the treadmill, elliptical, bike, stair climber, spinner. I had my mp3 player going and every time a new song would come on, I'd swap to another peice of equipment. Kept things interesting and 35 minutes were up before I knew it.

Also this morning scales said 150! so that's *-1 lb!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

there's the workout! let'er rip!
one tip? Put the over head press before the tricep work.
Do compound exercises first...

BTW...the pic looks great...especially...9as everybody also mentioned) just having a baby less than 2 years ago...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, you've got a great base to work from.  Good luck!


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with Burner. 

Congrats on down a lb! Thats awesome.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Agree 100% w/ Brother Burner, compounds before isolation!!! Great w/o and Fantastic job on the pound loss, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 4, 2007)

Workout for 2/3/07

Back/Bi/Trap

Pull dn on cable with D-Handle 50x8, 50x8 (increase wt)
One Arm Row 15x8, 15x8 (increase wt)
Cable Row 50x8, 50x8 (increase wt)

Bicep curl with EZ bar 25x5, 20x6 (keep 20#)
Preacher curl 25x8, 25x8 (keep 25)

Standing shrug w/ Smith machine: barx10, 20x12

I discovered the punching bag at the gym. I spent 20 minutes beating the crap out of it. It felt really good. 
Cardio tomorrow may be beating the bag again.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> I HATE CARDIO!!!!


Who gave her the pass phrase to our club??


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 5, 2007)

stepped on the scales this morning...

149.4!  *-1.6 lbs!*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey! Congrats on the loss! 
(u still put an iso before a compound exercise...)

are you wrapping your wrists before punching?


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 5, 2007)

that's the same thing my husband said. no, i'm not wrapping them. we do have boxing gloves, so they take a lot of 
the punch. i'm not hitting that hard, do i really need to wrap my wrists?

about the exercises, how would you orgainze that workout?


tonight i plan on doing legs. this is the order.
is it arranged okay?
squats
leg press
calf raise on leg press
straight leg deadlift


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

you have two horizontal exercises and only on vertical
how about:
Vertical:
pull ups? (if u have a gravitron machine ((assisted pull up machine)) use that till u can do body weight ((BW)) pull ups)
Horizontal: rows
and lower: either ddead lifts or stiff legged dead lifts (which also emply trap work)

then...do biceps.

yes, if you are gonna punch the bag..might as well do it 'right' and put some 'STANK' behind them thar punches! Which means: wraps. You can break your wrists or at least sprain then them by putting your weight into the punches...
Are you just punching at it, or do you know how to properly punch the bag?


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 5, 2007)

ok, the only pullup maching that we have is a weighted pull up. i can't do
bodyweight pull ups. I can get about 1/4 of the way, but for the most part
i can't do them right now. any other suggestions for that?

i've done a few tai bo tapes in my day, so i can punch pretty good. i believe
i'm using right form for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

If no assissted machine, then u can stick w/ wide grip pull downs till you do get strong enough to go to pull ups.
Didn't u say you workout w/ husband? U can try some negative pull ups: 
Have him help you get to top of position and then slowly resist going down and repeat for a few reps. (usually done at end of the exercise)
Or, chin ups. They are easier by a little. (palms facing you.)

if your form is good..then...get 'er done!
(when you are punching, hooking...make sure you are aiming for 6" past the bag.)


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 5, 2007)

i don't workout with the mister. he has the home gym that he uses and 
i'd rather get out of the house to workout.

thanks a ton for your help. i've been working out for a while now, 
but my workouts usually came from the magazines, 
not my own organization.  so criticism and corrections are what i need.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

you came to the right place...we love to criticize....

HA! 
Have you spent much time reading the stickies in the training section? 

Easy to remember: 
Do the big muscles first, then the smaller ones.
ex: chest then tris

oooh...just remembered: there are bands you can get( training rubber bands) you can loo them over the pull-up bar that will help you up.
http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_3889_A_CategoryID_E_352


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 5, 2007)

i've not done too much reading here quite yet. i plan too. i mainly post 
at work, so there's limited time to play on the internet. 
it's easier for me to print things and read a physical copy of it. but i plan to
print as much as i possibly can.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

what??? work is the KEY place to read this!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 5, 2007)

*Workout 2/5/07 Legs*

Leg day!! Don't we all look forward to it? I honestly do. 

Warm up: Treadmill + squat on smith machine 12 reps (no weights)
Squat (smith machine) +20x8, +20 x8 (increase weight)
Leg PRess 110x8, 110x8
Calf raise on leg press between sets 110x12, 110x12
Straight Leg deadlift 55x8, 55x8 (increase weight)

Cardio: kick and punch the sh*t out of 
that punching bag for 22 minutes!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

W/O's are lookin Good in here Sister Lifts!!! I vote Definatly wrap your wrists, don't wanna twist 'em just right (or wrong, LOL) and put yourself outta commision for a while!!! Keep it up, your doin Great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> Leg day!! Don't we all look forward to it? I honestly do.
> 
> Warm up: Treadmill + squat on smith machine 12 reps (no weights)
> Squat (smith machine) +20x8, +20 x8 (increase weight)
> ...


smith machine? AAAHHHH Get off that! 
...and u are still doing it...calves come last!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 6, 2007)

i don't want to hog the machine, so i do calves in between sets... 

we don't have a squat rack at my gym. 

edit: i did calf raises at the end of my workout when i could use the calf raise machine. i have to add 220 to it to do 12 reps and it started taking a tole on my back. so i've had to accomodate for that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

don't even have a power rack?

wow...u must have some 'snazzy' calves....


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 6, 2007)

no power rack. i'll be at this gym until my contract is up in june.
then i'm going to a better one.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

I bet the have several pilates classes though...


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 6, 2007)

the gym i go to is a basic man's gym. no bells and whistles. just equipment with mirrors on the walls, concrete floors, and a punching bag.

i actually like too. it's a 24 hr gym (not 24 hr fitness chain) that all members have a key and can come and go as they please.

it's as rough as you can get.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

wait...must clarify something:
mans gym HAS squat racks!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 6, 2007)

not my man's gym... 


next workout: thursday night!


----------



## SkwatButt (Feb 7, 2007)

quick interjection:

my next bonus check is going to buy me a power cage.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2007)

If your gym doesn't have a curling cage, you can always do single legged squats with dumbells and a bench.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 7, 2007)

SkwatButt said:


> quick interjection:
> 
> my next bonus check is going to buy me a power cage.



how selfish...

my next bonus check is buying me a trip to you....


----------



## SkwatButt (Feb 7, 2007)

so what do you think the power cage is for?  It comes with a harness.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 7, 2007)

you're always thinking ahead.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 9, 2007)

My workout 2/8/07: 
Chest/Tri/Shoulder (I try for 6-8 rep range)
Bench Press:  (warm up - 45x12) 65x8, 65x6
Chest Press machine: 90x6, 90x6
Dumbbell Pullovers: 20x8, 20x8

Overhead Press: 15x8, 15x8 (don't increase just yet)

Bench Dips: BWx8, BWx6
Lying Cable Tri Ext: 50x8, 50x8

I wasn't able to do cardio lastnight. I started boxing and a guy came in and 
talked to me about it for a while. He's an x-competitive boxer so he was 
showing me proper technique and talking about it to me. He actually helped
me out. 

I'd planned on going to the local track during lunch to run, but it 
looks like snow and sleet are in the forcast.   bummer.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> I started boxing and a guy came in and
> talked to me about it for a while. He's an x-competitive boxer so he was
> showing me proper technique and talking about it to me. He actually helped
> me out.


what...the Tae-Bo tapes didn't get your form down? 
That's great that he gave you some pointers.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 9, 2007)

ahaha snow and sleet...now you know how i feel


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm trying a new routine that I saw in M&F. I've changed it up a little bit tho.
It's a 12 week routine that changes one aspect every week, whether it's sets,
reps, order of exercises, etc.

Week 1 (Compound exercises)

Day 1: Chest, Tri, Abs
Warm up: 5 minutes on bike, Bench press 1x12 rep 45 lbs
Flat bench press: 3 sets of 10 reps, 55 lbs
Incline DB press: 3 sets of 10 reps, 15 db each
Decline Smith machin press: 3 sets of 10 reps, 55 lbs
Close grip bench press: 3 sets of 10 reps, 40 lbs
Bench Dips: 3 sets of 8 reps, BW only
Reverse Crunch: 3 sets of 15 reps, +6 lbs.
Crunch: 3 sets of 20 reps

Cardio: 17 minutes on bike.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 19, 2007)

Week 1: Day 2 - Back, Bi, Shoulder

Warm up: 5 minutes on bike, Lat pull dn 1x15 @ 20 lb.

Lat Pull Dn: 40x10, 50x10, 50x8
Barbell Row: 40x10, x10, x9
Db Row: Right and Left: 15x10, 12x10, 12x10 
(I had to drop the weight, form didn't feel right)

EZ bar Curl: 25x10, x9, x8
Preacher Curl: 20x8, x8, x9

Shoulder PRess (Smith Machine, no spotter): 45x10, x10, x10
DB OVerhead Press: 15x10, 12x10, 12x10

Cardio: 20 minutes on bike.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

How did the workout feel?  How did the 10 reps work for you?


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 19, 2007)

i've always done 6-8 reps for nearly everything, so i had to lower the weights on everything. but i'll honestly say, i'm still sore from the workout from saturday night. 

my tri's hardly ever get sore, and they are in agony. so i like the program so far and it's only in the first week.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice!!!!  I'll have to look up that routine - was it in the last issue?

I love to switch up the routines every now & then, just to get that soreness back !


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, it's in the one with kim and gunter on the cover. it's the variable training program. starts on page 88. it's a 4 day a week program, but my schedule only allows 3 days, so i revamped it a little.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to go through that issue yet, I'll check it out - Thanks!

Isn't Gunter a totally hottie? We had a chance to talk w/him at one of the shows we went to,,, such a sweet guy


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, i find myself staring at him too.   

he was in beerfest. he did a really good job with his acting. i look forward to seeing him in another movie.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Figured I would stop by and say hi.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 20, 2007)

hello double d.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

No workouts today?


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 20, 2007)

not til thursday.

monday, thursday, and saturday are gym days.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

No cardio? I have erally gotten into some circuit bw cardio drills.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 20, 2007)

cardio after i lift weights. that way more energy is burned from fat rather than glycogen stores.

edit: i love to run at the track tho, when the weather warms up in a few weeks, i'll go 2-3 days a week there also


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I normally do it after my weights and on off days. Something to keep me burning calories. My diet isnt the best. Though I know enough, I dont go by it all the time.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 20, 2007)

nor do i. matter of fact, i've been eating saf-t-pops lately....


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

It got pretty nice around here yesterday around 50 degrees or so. We cooked on the grill and I had me some burgers and dogs! Wow it was so good. I just got off a cut where I dropped 8-10lbs. In a bit over a month. So I am putting it on the back burner until the summer. I can eat whatever in the summer and drop easy. Cant wait.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 20, 2007)

i have no thyroid, so it's always a slow depressing process.... :sad:


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah no kidding. Endomorph here so its easy to say the same. Well probably 50/50 between a meso/endo.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I've hit the emotional point of things. I can see how people really turn away from their routine at this point. I can see an area going down and in relation to the ones that haven't, it makes them look bigger. In a sense it's an esteem booster, but it's a really humbling moment. It can make or break me. I only hope i have the will to become stronger. I've changed a lot about my way of eating, but i know there are many things that need to change. 

I've had to quit using the scales. I know it's not really a good guage of progress, but like others, i found myself obsessed with it. I'd weight myself on a daily basis just to see what has happened. It brought discouragement, but I kept on. 

I don't plan on quitting, but right now I'm honestly at a very emotional point in this. Very, very humbling. I feel so small, yet so strong. I'm more than the emotional baggage surrounding me. Why am I letting this bother me? I strive for perfection sometimes and I think I push myself too hard at times. But this is something I can achieve.

I preach about patience, but now I'm seeing that is a very hard concept. 


Here's to another day... :cheers:


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn one of the most serious posts I have ever read. I have been at this for 11 years and I have thought the same from time to time. The one thing that has kept me going is knowing if I quit things would be so so much worse than what they are now. You will battle through this and become a much stronger person for it. May not be a cake walk, but whenever adversity stares you in the face you stare a whole right back through it and dominate this situation!


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> I think I've hit the emotional point of things. I can see how people really turn away from their routine at this point. I can see an area going down and in relation to the ones that haven't, it makes them look bigger. In a sense it's an esteem booster, but it's a really humbling moment. It can make or break me. I only hope i have the will to become stronger. I've changed a lot about my way of eating, but i know there are many things that need to change.
> 
> I've had to quit using the scales. I know it's not really a good guage of progress, but like others, i found myself obsessed with it. I'd weight myself on a daily basis just to see what has happened. It brought discouragement, but I kept on.
> 
> ...



I honestly go through the same thing... with this cut, it seems I got a little (I say little) farther before I hit that point..   I like the look now, I have farther to go, but it's really difficult,, especially when  your partner is saying "god, you're body looks great"  when you know deep inside that you can't maintain it forever...   I push myself past the point also, especially on cardio.. when I'm really tired and you just don't think you can do another 45 minutes, and you do it anyway.. almost breaking down, but not.

Just know there are other people out there feeling the same way - you *can *get through it... this is just where the mental part comes into play alot.  Give yourself alot of credit for getting this far     You deserve it!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i had intentions of going to run at the track today. but the attendant said it was too wet and still closed. 

I woke up late this morning and didn't have time to pack some clothes i could run in, so i was going to walk for a little while. the school also has a walking track around a pretty big  pond. so instead of doing nothing, i used the walking paths they have there. i don't know the distance or anything, but a little faster than casual walk for about 25 minutes.

it's better than nothing.....


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

When you started this journal you mentioned you had 15 lbs to lose.  Are you getting there?


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

no. not really... i'm losing inches tho. 

i'm trying really hard.

i'd gone down about a pound, but i think it was just water weight because it came back.

and i think that's part of waht really depresses me.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I hear ya there - that's frustrating when that happens


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i'm trying to revamp a few things,  a little different here and there.

i'm going to cut carbs to about 70+/- except on workout days.

so that will give me 1-2 days of low carbs, then one regular.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

you should post your diet, so everyone can see if you're eating enough,,, 70 carbs is really low, it's just vege's mainly?

Also, if you want your ass to hurt like hell, throw in some walking lunges with db's .. they get me every time!

And.. I can only do a couple pull ups myself.. my husband spots my feet and forces them out that way. But the suggestion for the bands is good, if you work out by yourself.

I think you're pictures look great!  You look amazing for having a child! you've got a great base to work with!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

my diet... it's usually not too much different than this..

breakfast: ham and cheese sand (deli select ham, low fat cheese, whole wheat toast)

2: protein shake with water and a fiber one bar

3: chicken wrap: 4+/- ounces of ckn breast, low carb wrap, tomato

4: pure protein bar

5: chicken and a little carbs (usually -20)

6: (bedtime) 8-10 oz milk with my meds.

it's usually around 15-1600 cal's. 150 carbs, about 130 grams of protein.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Are the bars for convience?  I like the pure protein bars myself, but I don't eat them much because of the sugar content.  Where do your workouts fit in to your schedule?   

Maybe substitue the breakfast sandwhich for oats & egg whites,  or you could even throw your oatmeal in with your protein shake and ditch the bar.

I would get rid of the wrap and substitute rice and put more vegetables in there, you can get frozen ones pretty inexpensive if you're on a tight budget.  Is the milk before bed skim? Or can you take your med's w/water and then maybe have some nf cottage cheese in place of those calories?

I'm not a huge diet guru,, but if you post this in the diet section, Jodi and some of the others are awesome at refining it for you!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont eat rice, not big on veggies either. carrots, pot's, corn, are pretty much the only ones i eat other than basic salad veggies.

i have to drink the milk (fat free) because i don't have parathyroids to control my calcium level, so it gets low a lot if i don't drink milk. i don't eat cottage cheese or yogurt.

i get up at 5:40 and have to leave my house at 6:00 (which includes getting my son ready too), so i ahve to eat something quick and fast for braekfast. no time to cook.

the pure protien bars are sugar free, so it's only sugar alcohols which are essencially nothing.

my diet is pretty screwed because i am a very picky eater.



one thing i don't know if you saw, i don't have a thryroid either, so my metabolism is controlled by my medication. it never gets higher, it never gets lower...


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i work out after work, so it's between meals 4 & 5.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

Gotcha -   Well you should at least have more carbs in the meal after your workout.  Have you ever tried sweet potatoes or yams????  That could be an alternative for your regular potatoes   

I missed the thyroid issue - sorry..


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

it's a sucky life, i know. 

i've actually omitted the potatoes in the last week or so and only ate chicken at supper time.

oh, after my workout i will stop by the store and get some apple juice. i left that out...


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

tonight is the night that i always dread.... home made pasta night...

whole wheat pasta, lean ground turkey and spaghetti sauce...
low fat meal, but extra high in carbohydrates. 

i get to go home and cook supper, but not partake in any of it.  wahhh.. wahh...


work out day tomorrow. leg day!! yipee!


 if it's not raining, i'm going to try to go to the track during lunch. maybe get 2 decent cardio sessions in.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Leg day, YUCK! Glad to see you really like it!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i think of all workouts, i really like that one the most.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I love the good old upper workouts. My squat numbers are very high, but I dispise doing them!!!! I just hate the puky feeling I get.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i second that one.  :vomit:

i have to drive like 25 miles or so home from the gym with shaky body parts.
what fun!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to drive 40 minutes to the gym and my buddy I had with me had me pull over plenty of times to throw up in the ditch. Good times, good times.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 21, 2007)

i can honestly say i've never thrown up after a workout. there have been 
plenty of times i felt like it, but never did follow through. 
in 7 months at my gym, i've yet to see anyone else do it either.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow no kidding. Archie got me into doing some type of hit routine and I definitly puked after that also. I guess I am just not the best at keepin food down.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

katt- in an effort to add more grains, i grinded up some oatmeal into a really small, sort of fine powder to add my shake in the morning. of course, like a dummy, i ran off this morning and left the bag on the counter.

the bar has snack bar had 9 grams of fiber and the oatmeal has 4 or 6, i can't remember which. would the oatmeal be better than the bar?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

definitely imo..  the bar. is full of preservatives and the oatmeal is pure & simple


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

ok, i'll have that as my morning snack and let you know how it went.

i hope it doesn't taste grainy. :ewww:


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

i'm going to take a new photo this weekend. all i'll have to compare it to is the one from november. 
hopefull it'll look better.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Hum.....wheres the one from november? Havent posted it?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

YAY! We like photos!   I need to take one also....


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

double d, one from november is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont know why, but I cant see it. But I do remember it. I think I commented that I thought you looked very well.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

2/22/07 Leg Day

5 minute warm up on bike, 15 each leg box stepups with 15# db's.

Squat: 10x12, 50x10, 50x10 (increase)
Leg Press: 90x10, x10, x10
Dumbbell Lunge: 5# db's x 10, x10, x10 
One leg Calf Raise: 15 dbx10, x10, x10
Sitting calf raise: 45x10, x10, x10
Hanging leg raise: bw x5, x5, x5
Crunch: x15, x15, x15

Cardio: 25 minutes on bike @ 5 miles.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice workout. Hey give me a real name, I certainly cant say hey nice workout she lifts, haha. Just doesnt flow smoothly.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

Stephanie


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 22, 2007)

bed time!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

That definitly works much better.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 23, 2007)

well, my legs are sore from doing lunges lastnight. 

The next workout will be Saturday. The program I am doing changes every
week, so next week will focus on Isolation exercise.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

I cant seem to ever stick on a program for more than a few weeks, ADD maybe?!?!


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I cant seem to ever stick on a program for more than a few weeks, ADD maybe?!?!



Boredom probably.... just the other night my step daughter asks me at dinner - "don't you ever get tired of eating salads?"  because I always have salad with my protein for dinner (lo carbs)... I say, "yeah, but it's all a process, so this is what I have to do to get there"

You get bored, but you do it anyway


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

I jst commented on that in another journal. My wife says quit eating like a rabbit. While she loves greens I hate em and she knows it. She doesnt know why I eat them if I dont like em.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

I think you need to talk to my husband, he hates veges and doesn't eat them... then complain's he's not shaping up fast enough.

Steph - sorry for disrupting your thread


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, you have seen my journal theres all kinds of off threads in there. Seems like thats what happens in these journals.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 23, 2007)

no biggie.  disrupt all you want.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha, you have seen my journal theres all kinds of off threads in there. Seems like thats what happens in these journals.





it's better than having the feeling that no one cares to even look at your journal.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 24, 2007)

Can  you tell a difference?


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 24, 2007)

^^^ lol. wow, i didn't realize how large I made the pic....



Starting Week 2 of 12 week program.
This week is based on Isolation exercises.

2/24/07 (Chest, Tri, Traps, Abs)

Warm up: 3 minutes treadmill, Bench press 45#x15 rep

Incline Dumbbell Flye: 10# db's x10, x10, x10
Cable Crossover: 20# each side x10, x10, x10
Pec Deck Machine: 20#x10, x10, x10
Triceps Press down: 50x10, 60x10 60x10
Overhead DB extension: 15x10, x10, x10
DB shrug: 15# ea x10, x10, x10
Incline Reverse Crunch: BWx15, x15, x15
Cable Crunch: 20#x15, x15, x15

Cardio: 5 miles, 24 minutes on bike.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 25, 2007)

Double D said:
			
		

> _Haha, you have seen my journal theres all kinds of off threads in there. Seems like thats what happens in these journals._





			
				SheLifts said:
			
		

> it's better than having the feeling that no one cares to even look at your journal.



So I was at Wal-Mart buying 6 pounds of chocolate and a case of twinkies and this bitch parked me in.  Hate it when that happens ...


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 26, 2007)

workout tonight. Back, Shoulders, Bi's.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 27, 2007)

2/26/07 Back, Shoulders, Bi's

Warm up: 5 min treadmill, Lat pull dn 20#x15

Wide grip lat pull dn: 50x8, x8, x8
Seated Cable Row: 40x10, x10, x10
Straight Arm Pull DN: 40x10, 50x8, x8
DB Lateral raise: 8x10, x9, x8
Cable Front raise: 20x6, x7, x6 (should have lowered wt)
Bent over Lateral Raise: 5x10, x9, x7 (rear delts need more work)
Cable bicep curl: 50x10, x6 40x7
Concentration Curl: 5x10, x10, x10 (increase wt)

Cardio: bike 6 miles 23:00 (improving bike time too) 

All in all, very tiring workout.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 27, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> 2/26/07 Back, Shoulders, Bi's
> 
> Warm up: 5 min treadmill, Lat pull dn 20#x15
> 
> ...


But mentally, you already have the edge on the day knowing you have a plan and you are working it.


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 27, 2007)

it bothers me to see people go into the gym and not have any clue what they're doing that day. besides me, i have never even seen anyoen write down what they do and how much weight/reps they are doing. they bounce from machine to machine and just to thru the motions and not really do anything productive.

i can't tell you how many guys i've never seen work their legs.

/rant.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

Me neither - we always have our workout planned before we get there. There is only one other person that I've seen writing things down..


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 27, 2007)

i've seen guys flipping through magazines to see what they want to do next.

funniest thing i heard the other day... steve was training bob. bob asked what he was going to do next, back our front. steve said, "we'll train front, you look bigger that way." 


katt, i've been eating dry oatmeal with dried fruit as a snack instead of my bars. it's great. i really like it.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay!  Your'e getting your oatmeal!!!   

Just watch the portions on the fruit... it's pretty caloric


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 27, 2007)

i bought the welch's pre-packaged snack packs. each pack has 22 carbs, i believe.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey! long time!
I do love watching people in the gym..it is a past time...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

Whens the next workout??


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 1, 2007)

tonight! legs and abs... 

if tornadoes aren't present. we're supposed to get slammed pretty bad this afternoon.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

tornados??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

so then today is going to be sprinting and maybe an obsticle course?

Hope you are safe!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 1, 2007)

central alabama

Weather Channel Radar


----------



## SkwatButt (Mar 2, 2007)

Just checking in on you.  

We were thinking about you last night/this AM.  The storms are on us, now. *looks out window*.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey skwatty! everything's pretty good. it seemed that i left work about 5 minutes before the bad stuff got here. no one was on the interstate, so i was able to dart to the gym. Got a little rough while I was there, but mostly hard rain and wind. 

By the time I left, all the storms had passed.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Honestly I have found that if you stay very very active your eating can kinda be whatever. Of course this only works for me in the summer time. Winter time is a bitch!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 2, 2007)

3/1/07 Legs and Abs

Warm up: 5 min treadmill and 20 box step ups.

Squats: 50# x 10, x9, x10
Leg Extension: 40x10, x 9, x8
Lying Leg Curl: 20x10, x10, x9 (i'm really weak at these)
Leg Press Calf raise: 110x15, x13, x15
One leg Calf Raise: 15db x 15, x15, x13
Hanging Knee Raise: BW x8, x6, x6
Weighted Crunch: 10# x 20, x16, x16

Cardio: Timer on bike was broken, but I did 25 minutes at 15+/- mph.

Good workout. Legs were like jelly.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems to me whenever I do things like high reps and more voluyme my legs feel like that to, but whenever I do things like 5x5 or something they dont! I just dont get it!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm the same way. this program that i'm doing is designed to help you figure out how different parts train better with reps/sets/rest periods, etc.

i've always done low reps for lower body, more reps seems to kill my legs too. I think i'm going to stick with that when this program is up.


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow - nice job!  I bet your abs were burning after those weighted crunches!!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah, you notice i didn't make 20 on the last 2 sets.


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah, but shit... how much pain can you endure - abs hurt like hell when they start burning.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 2, 2007)

i guess i just have really strong abs.

i stopped working them for the longest time. i've found that using heavy
weights forces me to keep them engaged A LOT more. So i got some good
growth when i did that for a few months.

i did have to force myself to get the last few with each set. i took a little longer rest btwn sets also.


----------



## SkwatButt (Mar 2, 2007)

the best part of eating the cut fruit from the grocery store?



drinking the juice after you're done.  Yum!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 2, 2007)

o'rly? tell me more.... :wub:

must be at publix again.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 4, 2007)

3/4/07 Chest/Tri/Abs/Trap 

Warm up: 3 min treadmill, Bench Press 45# x15

Bench Press: 55x10, 55x10, 60x10
Incline DB Press: 15's x10, 20x9, 20x8
Incl Flye: 10x10, 10x10, 12x10
Cable Cross Overs: 20x10, 20x10

Close Grip Bench Press: 40x10, 15x10, 15x8
Triceps Press Down: 30x8, 30x8
(triceps were exhausted)

Supposed to do Bench dips here, but arms too tired.

Hanging Leg Raise: BWx8, BWx6, BWx6
Wtd Crunch: 10x20, 10x15, 10x5

Rack Lift: 95x10, 115x10, 115x10

Cardio: 20 minutes at an easy pace on the bike.

Good workout. I think this one took the longest of all of them so far.


----------



## SkwatButt (Mar 5, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> (triceps were exhausted)
> 
> Supposed to do Bench dips here, but arms too tired.


do what I do here.

scream "GET SOME!  GET SOME!  GET SOME!"

you'll feel way better.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 5, 2007)

tonight's workout will be as challenging as saturday night's.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> tonight's workout will be as challenging as saturday night's.




What's in store for tonight????


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 5, 2007)

back, bi, shoulder.

about 22 sets total + cardio.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

whew!  Have fun with that one!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 5, 2007)

1 hour til!!

*drinks protein shake*


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 6, 2007)

3/5/07 Back, Bi, Shoulders

Warm up: 3 min treadmill, Lat pull dn 20#x15

Wide grip Lat pull dn: 60x10, x8, x8
Barbell Row: 40x10, x10, x9
Seated Cable Row: 40x10, x10 (increase)
Straight Arm Pull Dn: 40x10, x10 (Still dont feel like I'm doing these right)

Barbell Shoulder Press: 40x10, x10, x9 (increase)
Leaning Lateral Dumbbell raise: 8x10, x10
Bent OVer Lateral raise: 8x10, 8x10
Barbell Curl: 40x8, x6, x5 (decrease)
Preacher Curl: 20x10, x9
Concentration Curl: 8x10, x10 (right is lagging, do one additional set with right)

Cardio: knee was bothering me, so i took an easy walk on the treadmill for 15 minutes.

Good workout, yet hard to get thru.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you use an overhand grip on the cable straight arm pulldowns?  I do, and I feel it right under my armpits in back,, hurts like hell by the 3rd set.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

I found using a wider grip was better on the straight arm pulldowns. Not sure how wide you are setting your hands.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 6, 2007)

katt, yeah, that's about where mine are and where i feel it. this is the first few times i've done them, so it still feels odd to me.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I found using a wider grip was better on the straight arm pulldowns. Not sure how wide you are setting your hands.



when doing 'air weights', i'm feeling it in my back more when my arms are wider. feels more comfortable too.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> when doing 'air weights', i'm feeling it in my back more when my arms are wider. feels more comfortable too.



listen to you.... air weights..       40 lbs is good!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Seems to me whenever I do things like high reps and more voluyme my legs feel like that to, but whenever I do things like 5x5 or something they dont! I just dont get it!


same here....


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 8, 2007)

Legs tonight!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I was suppose to do some lower tonight as well, but it got pushed back to tommorow, boy I am so tired today!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 11, 2007)

Workouts are going really good. however, seems I've had a minor set back. I hope it will only delay me a week in this program, but who knows... Seems my sinus infection has effected my ears and equilibrium also. I can't lay down or I get extrememly light headed and even worse when I stand up. Went to the doctor today for antibiotics and a decongestant since it's just extreme pressure with no drainage. Now I have lots of drainage and in the line of prescription meds, i'm awake as they come (and it's currently 4:15 am. 

Anyway, I still have my leg/ab workout that i hve to post from Thursday night. But for now, I've taken off Saturday night's and I will be taking off Monday night's workouts to allow myself somet time to heal from this. So my next workout will be on Thursday and I will pick back up with Chest, Tri, Traps, Abs like I would have Saturday night.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

That sucks, best of luck getting better.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 13, 2007)

my original plan was to resume my workouts on Thursday. However, since I'm still feeling major vertigo problems, I've decided to wait until Saturday.

That's a week and a half delayed on my 12 week program. I am really enjoying the different workout every session, but I hope that I can resume where I left off with little/no strength loss.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

I can *totally* relate to you on the vertigo situation. I had that about 2 years ago,, just hit me in the morning, started getting light headed, then one hour later I couldn't even open my eyes or I would get sick the room was spinning so bad!!   Three total days on the couch without even being able to walk without falling over...was not fun!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks. it seems the majority are saying they had it like 3 days. today would be day 2, so maybe it'll be gone by thursday.

i'll tell you tho, it feels like i'm in a constant drunk state.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 15, 2007)

thursday morning and still (even worse) vertigo problems. so i went back to the doctor. more blood work, even did sinus x rays. seems i'm not responding to the antibiotics and i'm worse. blood test showed higher white cell count, x rays showed severely enflamed sinuses. new prescriptions, and no working out til next week.

hopefully this stuff will clear up!! it's completely exhausting me.


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2007)

Dang - Sorry to hear that!   Hope you recooperate soon!!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks katt.


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

Hope your feeling well soon!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 21, 2007)

Good GOd!! seems everything hit me at once!!

Sinus Infection, stomach virus....

I WILL (I promise) return to the gym on Saturday. IT's been 3 weeks since I've been able to to. I actually feel the effect on my body. I'm tired and exhausted all the time. Hopefully everything will pick back up where I left off.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

I am in the same boat, I have a sinus infection as well. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 26, 2007)

woohoo!! went back to the gym on saturday night!! didn't have much time there tho. 

Cardio: 1 mile (14:33) I suck at endurance....

Just did the big 3 to start out with for the week:
Bench Press: 3 sets 55x10
Deadlift: 3 sets 95x10
Squat: 3 sets 45x10

Not too bad, my back is actually sore.


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> woohoo!! went back to the gym on saturday night!! didn't have much time there tho.
> 
> Cardio: 1 mile (14:33) I suck at endurance....
> 
> ...



YAY!  Welcome back!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 26, 2007)

i almost felt like a newbie when i went back to the gym. lol!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 27, 2007)

3/26/07 *Chest, Tri, Trap, Abs, Cardio*

Warm Up: 2 min treadmill, Bench Press 45x15

Bench Press: 60x10, x9
Incl. DB Press: 15 x10, x10
Fly Machine: 30x10 (increase)
Incl Fly: 10x10 (increase)

Cable Press Dn: 40x10, x9
Overhead Ext: 15x10, 20x9
Bench Dips: BWx8

Rack Pull: 95x10, 115x10

Incl. Knee Raise: x15, x10
Crunch: BWx20, x20


Cardio: (1 Mile)  14:19


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 30, 2007)

3/29/07 Back, Bi, Shoulders, Cardio

warm up: Treadmill 2 minutes, Row machine 30x15

Deadlift: 95x8, 105x8
Lat Pull Dn: 50x8, x8
Barbell Row: 50x8, x6 (use 40)

Barbell Shoulder Press; 45x8, x6 (use 40)
Latteral and Front raise: 10 dbx10 each

Ex Bar Curl: (not sure about weight, don't know how much bar weighs. est. 15#) 25x10, x10 (increase)
Concentration Curl: 
L: 10x10 (baby toting arm)
R: (lagging so I did one extra set) 10x8, x7

cardio: (1 mile) 14:49
I've been trying to improve my one mile time, so my legs are starting to get really tired, especially my calves.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 30, 2007)

How's it going girl?  Did you find my journal on Oxygen?


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 30, 2007)

i did. i subscribed.


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> 3/29/07 Back, Bi, Shoulders, Cardio
> 
> warm up: Treadmill 2 minutes, Row machine 30x15
> 
> ...




Nice workout!  How's it been going?


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 30, 2007)

being out for 3 weeks did damage to my #'s. 

I'm thinking about doing  a couple different full body workouts for a few weeks to shake things up. I need to sit down and write out a good routine for that. katt, i looked at your photos in the gallery area, you look amazing.


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> being out for 3 weeks did damage to my #'s.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing  a couple different full body workouts for a few weeks to shake things up. I need to sit down and write out a good routine for that. katt, i looked at your photos in the gallery area, you look amazing.




yeah,,, amazingly intoxicated


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Actually the guy in the back with the long sleeve shirt now that fella looks amazingly intoxicated!!!

I am assuming you are the one on the right?


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Actually the guy in the back with the long sleeve shirt now that fella looks amazingly intoxicated!!!
> 
> I am assuming you are the one on the right?



Yup - that's me... the other gal is my daughter and her very intoxicated boyfriend,, but - it was his first time in Vegas and he was totally taking advantage of that


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Exactly, who could blam em!!!! You look nice, you can see all the hard work there in that picture!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 31, 2007)

3/31/07 *Legs and Abs*

warm up: treadmill 2 minutes, squat on smith machine x15

Squat: 50x10, x10
Walking Lunge: 10db x 22 total, 5db x 16 total
Leg Curl: 20x8, x7
Leg Press Calf Raises: 110x17, x13

Hanging Knee Raise: BWx8, x6, x2
Crunch: (shoulder blades off bench) BW x 25, +5# x 16

No cardio tonight. Got to the gym about 7:30 so I was really tight on time constraints.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 7, 2007)

wow, this totally went by the wayside... 

update: i've actually lost about 8 pounds. i'm looking to go down about 8 more 
(which will put me at 140) and reaccess my situation from there. 

yes, i'm still working out and enjoying it a ton!!!

Here's tonight's workout:



7/7/07


Warm up:
3 min. treadmill
Squat: 20 x 10
Lat Pull dn: 40 x 10


(supersets)
ALL BACK WORK HAS A 4/2/1 tempo.

*a) Squat:*
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8 (still not comfortable going up since we have no squat rack and i have to basicly snatch the weight to get it on my shoulders)

*a) Cable Row @ 70 +/- degrees *
80 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8 (I think I can increase the weight on this next workout a set or 2)

*b) Walking Lunge (I curse the person who came up with these)*
5's x 8 (each leg)
5's x 8
5's x 8

b) Cable Row (regular horizontal ones)
50 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

c)Crunch (with shoulder blades hanging off bench)
BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 13

c) Lat Pull dn
50 x 8
60 x 4 (too much for this tempo) 50 x 4
50 x 8

Cardio: None again tonight. Not enough time. 



Notes: Very good workout, very tiring. Legs and back were jelly when I left.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

hello there! Hope you don't mind me asking what your stats are? I think you might be about the same as me, and when i started my journal i had about 15 lb to lose. Im down by half so another 8lb to go, but boy, it's stubborn as hell to come off! I've been 148lb for about a month now!!

Oh and yes, Walking Lunges are KILLERS!!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 9, 2007)

i've never had my bf% done, but i'd say somewhere in the upper teens to lower 20's. 

ht: 5'-3"
wt: This morning was 148.4


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool!  Well best of luck to you and i'll be keeping an eye on how you're doing!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks.  best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

I commented on this journal entry on the other site.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 9, 2007)

i saw that. and i will use that recommendation since i need to increase the weight.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Walking lunges are murder!!!!   I hate them, but I love them!!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 9, 2007)

my buns were quite sore on sunday. and i'm looking foward to doing them again on thursday. how twisted am i. lol.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Twisted yeah, but your ass is going to look great !


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

well! Long time! Welcome back!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! typing is even hard to do. 


7/9/07

This is probably the last week i'll do the TT program. It's starting to break things up into splits and I'm not really happy with the way it's dividing them up. So i'll probably go back to the push/pull/legs split.


I did this workout with pyramid sets instead of 3 straight sets of 8. no super sets.


Warm up:
3 min. treadmill
bench press 45x10

Bench Press
60 x 112
71 x 8
75 x 4

EZ bar curl
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 4

DB Incline Press
15's x 10
20 x 8
25 x 5

Incline Biceps curl
10's x 10
12 x 8
15 x 4

BW Decline Pushups
x 10
x 8
x 5 (this set was 3/2/X tempo)

Concentration curls
10's x 10
12 x 8
15 x 4 (last rep was assisted on the contraction and 8 counts on the negative)


Cardio:
Walk on treadmill increasing incline ever 2 minutes up to 6 on the incline, then lowering back to 1 every 1 minute. My butt is tired.

All in all, quite a workout. Like I said, typing is hard.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 10, 2007)

doms today.  

ouchie!!


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't worry about the doms.... it'll be worse tomorrow   

Nice workout though!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Your workout just makes me tired.....haha.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. i just noticed a typo. i didn't do 112 reps benching. it was 12.


double d, it made me tired too.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 12, 2007)

Legs tonight. I'm going to make out a new program, so i'm just resorting to an older workout I would do.

Squat
Leg Ext
SLDL (normally it was Leg Curls)
1 leg Calf raises


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

What???? No lunges????    I guess you want to be able to sit down comfortably this weekend, huh?


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 13, 2007)

i actually didn't do what i'd planned. i did db squats, deadlifts, lunges, and good mornings.

i'll post my sets/reps/wts later tomorrow when i get a chance.


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

YAY - SHE DID LUNGES!!!!!   Your ass is going to hurt tomorrow...


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 13, 2007)

i did pyramid sets with them yesterday. i went up to 10# db's. sheesh, i thought i couldn't walk them back to the rack afterward.

i'll tell ya, they're becoming a favorite.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 14, 2007)

Workout for Saturday, 7/14/07

Chest/Tri/Shoulders

Warm up: 3 min. treadmill
DB press: 10's x 15


(ALL WEIGHTS ARE DUMBBELLS TONIGHT)

DB Bench Press
20 x 12
25 x 8
30 x 4

Overhead Press
12 x 12
15 x 8
20 x 5

Pushups
About half were narrow hand placement and half were regular width. Half were full body and half were sissy pushups)
4 sets to do 30 total 

Lateral Raise
8 x 10
10 x 8
12 x 4
(I went back and did a few with 5's on my left arm only with 5 second negatives. I'm right dominant, so the left is a little weaker)

Cable Skull Krushers
50 x 10
60 x 7
70 x 1 finished with 60 x 4

Did plenty of stretching tonight since my workout was quite exhausting.
All rest intervals were to recovery.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 16, 2007)

whew.. tri's are actually sore for once. (or well... in a long time)

back, bi, traps today.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 17, 2007)

7/16/07 Upper, week 1

Warm up:
Treadmill, db bench presss, cable row


DB bench press 
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

Lat Pull dn
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12

Overhead Press
12 x 12
12 x 12
12 x 12

Underhand Supine Rows
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4
finished out with underhand barbell rows

Will add a little bi/tri iso's here next week. 

Core work:
Plank holds
Cable crunch
Wood chopz

Cardio: 12 min total with warm up and cool down. 4 Intervals.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice workout! I bet you were tired after.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 17, 2007)

it's one of those workouts when your whole upper torso is shaking while you try to hold your arms up to drive. 

quite a funny feeling. nice avatar.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> it's one of those workouts when your whole upper torso is shaking while you try to hold your arms up to drive.
> 
> quite a funny feeling. nice avatar.


Nice workout!
heh...I remember WAY back..when I was stationed in Italy...I drove a BMW w/ manual steering...I remember dreading that drive home after a good arm workout...


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Nice workout!
> heh...I remember WAY back..when I was stationed in Italy...I drove a BMW w/ manual steering...I remember dreading that drive home after a good arm workout...


yeah, i'm just glad it's a straight shot on the interstate instead of curvy roads.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 19, 2007)

Tonight is lower body. squats, deads, lunges, some hyper variation i've not figured out yet, and core work. here's to not puking...


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 20, 2007)

Workout for 7/19/07 Lower Body

warm up: 
3 min. treadmill
db squats: 10's x 15


Squats:  (db's)
25 x 12
25 x 12
20 x 15

Deadlift
warm up: 45 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12
(I was about give out when I finshed these)

Walking Lunges
5 db's x 10 (each leg)
5's x 6 (each leg)

Leg Curl
30 x 12 (5 sec negatives)
30 x 12 (5 sec. negatives)


Core work:
Planks
Cable Cruch
Wood Chopz


No cardio, I had to go visit a newer gym.

Good news tho, 9 down, 7 to go!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done you! Over half way - must feel good!

Nice one on the deads - 3 sets of 12 would kill me stone dead


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 20, 2007)

i guess so. it feels like i'm on the down hill slope now. hitting the 15 lb mark will be awsome!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 23, 2007)

So saturday's workout was horrible. It was a full body workout, but I'm so fed up with my current gym that i ddin't want to even be there. I did 2 quick sets of each: Bulgarian squats, one arm DB bench press, One leg rom. deadlift, DB rows.

It's a 24 hour gym and the owner checks in twice a week, but lately she's only stocked and came in once every couple of weeks. So the place has no toilet paper, weights are lying everywhere, broken equipment with no intention of getting it fixed. I just left her a note to cancel my membership. I'm tired of this.

I'm signing a new one today with a much better gym. They offer child care, pool/hot tub, cardio/training classes/basketball court, water aerobic classes, and more. It's actually cheaper than my current gym too.


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

That sucks about your gym... you're better off finding one that has a little pride in it's ownership.... rather than just being there to rake in the money for the members.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 23, 2007)

tell me about it. it actally was kept up when i started there 15 months ago. but now it's just a dirty dump.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow - that's such a shame. I hope your new gym inspires you to work hard - not least by providing equipment in full working order.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 24, 2007)

this new gym is top knotch. pool, bball court, child care, land aerobic/toning classes, aquatic aerobic and toning, and even sessions with persoal trainers are free. (weight and cardio rooms too)


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

FREE PERSONAL TRAINERS???  Sign me up!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 24, 2007)

yep. she said all you have to do is call and set up your appointments. i was floored.


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

I would sooooooo take advantage of that!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 26, 2007)

I still havent' posted monday's workout. tonight is legs. i'm having a rotator cuff issue    (seeing a doc monday about it) but tonight is legs. I'm going to drop almost all weight and do more reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

sounds like a good gym.
They just closed the gym I went back to in January....now it sucks. It's a Planet Fitness or something: DB's only go as high as 60lbs...can't grunt...probably cite you if you actually...gawd forbid..broke out a sweat...


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 26, 2007)

i read a story online somewhere that a bb'er went into a gym as a visitor and they made you wear heart rate monitors on all cardio equipment. well, he was doing his harder stuff and his heartrate monitor set off an alarm. the staff came out and told him he'd have to slow down.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

...that would have abeen about 30 seconds before I (if that had been me) laughed at them...told them in my outside voice that their gym...SUCKS...and leave....


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

Monday's Upper workout (7/24/07) First day at new gym!!!  

Warm Up:
3 min treadmill
DB bench: 10's x 12
DB row: 10's x 10



Bench Press
60 x 12
60 x 10
60 x 10

Lat Pull dn
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
(i think the machine at my old gym or this one is labeled wrong)

Bench dips
BW x 10
BW x 7
BW x 7

Bent Over Rows
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12

Core work:
plank holds
cable crunch
wood chopz


cardio: 4 intervals


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

7/26/07 Lower Week 2

5 minute treadmill warm up



Barbell squat
45 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12

Deadlift
65 x 12
75 x 12
85 x 10

Reverse lunge
10's x 12
10 x 12
BW walking lunge x 12

Hypers
BW x 12
+10 x 12
+10 x 10

1 leg calf raise
BW + 25 x 12 each leg

Core work:
plank holds 2 x 1:00
Cable crunch 50 x 15, 60 x 12


Cardio: more of a light cool down than 'cardio'. 15 minutes on treadmill, med pace walk.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

i'm going to take saturday off since it's a full body workout and involves shoulder work. my dr's appt is monday for my rotator cuff, so i'll figure out what to do after that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

nice leg workout!
Betcha are gonna have the 'funny walk' that I am going thru right now!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

believe it or not, no doms today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

yah...but tomorrow.....is coming!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

i'm sure. it's usually a little delayed on me.

oh now wednesday, i couldn't even scratch my back without being in pain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

heh...people look at me funny...'cause if I have an itch..I'll find a wall corner and rub my back against it to scratch it...
after I get the look I say: WHAT????
if I ask a random woman passing by to scratch my back...hi..can u say sexual harrassment???
and...I"m not about to ask a guy to help...that leaves...the wall..


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

those back scratchers are nice. you know, the stick with the claw on the end. they should sell those at all gyms. talk about a great investment.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

and....some guy's gonna be walking around w/ that...having found another great area to use that for...


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 27, 2007)

lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

what can I say...we are simple creatures...we have an itch...we scratch...


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 30, 2007)

Went to the doc today for my rotator cuff. good news and bad news...

good news - no tear. just a minor sprain.

bad news - i'm cardio queen for a while. no strenious work, etc.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> Went to the doc today for my rotator cuff. good news and bad news...
> 
> good news - no tear. just a minor sprain.
> 
> bad news - i'm cardio queen for a while. no strenious work, etc.



That is good news!!!   


It's not that bad being the cardio  queen..


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 30, 2007)

i'm just glad it was nothing major that would put me out of commission for an extended period.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

ok, well,,,,,, how's the cardio coming???


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 6, 2007)

it totally sucks!!



i get to go back to th gym today!! it would normally be an upper body day, but they are offering a ab training class and i thought i'd take that and give the shoulder 1 more day of rest.

it feels a ton better tho. no where as strong as it was before, but i'll get it back in no time once i start picking up the weights again.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

Since the shoulder issue, i've been staying out of the weight room. On mondays I've been taking a cardio class and jsut kind of winging the rest of the week. My son's 2nd b'day was Thursday, so we had what seemed like party after party all week, one at day care, one for the family. I took off thursday completely and bought a baloon and a couple small things for him.

No weight gained tho!! and boy did i pig out on some cake too.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

Tonight is a lower body strengthening class, so i'm going to take it and I should be back in the weight room on saturday. Shoulder feels weak still, but no where near how it was feeling. I'd rather take a little too much time resting it than not enough.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

'morning! Remember: baby steps!


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

lol. yeah, baby steps.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

my ex...bless her heart....was told thta she has a blood clot in her leg and that she cannot exercise for  2 months...she told me the other day that she's gonna do a mini-triathalon....oi...maybe she WANTS me to go and give her a good spankin'....I dunno...


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm. i would think that's not the best thing to do.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

tell me about it.
She's an exercise fanatic. seriously.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 21, 2007)

Yipee!! after 3 weeks of rest,  I'M BAAAACK!!!!

Gym tonight. *jumps for joy*


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 22, 2007)

8/21-07 Upper

Warm up:
Treadmill, db bench presss, cable row


DB bench press 
15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12

Lat Pull dn
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

Overhead Press
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 12

Underhand Supine Rows
BW x 7
BW x 4
BW x 3
underhand barbell rows w/ EZ curl bar for less wrist strain.


Core work:
Plank holds
Cable crunch

Cardio: no cardio. was short on time.

my weights are lesser than what i'd like, but after a 3 week hiatis, i didn't want to go to strenious.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome Back!   

Yeah, you don't want overdo on the first workout.. you know you'll be sore as it is.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 22, 2007)

it's not bad... *YET*. lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

...but it's comin'!


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 26, 2007)

8/25/07 Full body


Warm Up: 
3 min treadmill
Walking Lunges
DB bench press 
Cable Row


Squat
15's x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12
superset w/ hypers
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 8


Deadlift
(warm up) 45 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 10

Cable Row
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 10

Bench Press (DB's)
15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12


Core Work:
Cable Crunch
Planks


No cardio today, but after my workout, I took the wee one out on the basketball court for about 15 of shooting and dribbling.


*OH THE SORENESS!!!!* my back muscles are unforgiving today.

This is one of my first few workouts since my shoulder injury, so all in all, I've lost some strength, but not that much really. I should get it all back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 28, 2007)

Workout 8/27/07 Upper

(I'm just winging the reps, I left my journal at home)

Warm up: 3 min treadmill

DB chest press - warm up: 10's x 15
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 X 8

Lat Pulls - warm up: 40 x 15
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

Overhead Press - warm up: 10 x 12
15 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 8

Supine Rows
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 3 (not all the way up, but held contraction for 10 seconds)
Finished with Bent Over Rows: 50 x 8


Cardio:
Shuttles in the gym: 1/2 basketball court x 10 for 1 shuttle.
Did total of 5.


Great workout, no soreness except shoulders. not too bad.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 4, 2007)

here's me as of last weekend. still a way to go.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

You look great!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks katt.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 6, 2007)

6 days, no posts... seems I forgot to list my workouts. shame on me!!!


Tonight 9/06/07 Lower

Warm up: treadmill couple minutes (really didn't count)

*Squat*
Warm up: 45 x 10
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Deadlift:*
Warm up: 65 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 8 *(PR!!!)*

*Lying Leg Curls:*
45 x 8
45 x 8
40 x 8

*One Leg Standing Calf Raise:*
BW+25 x 12
BW+25 x 12


*Core Work:*

*Plank Holds:*
BW+10 @ 3 sets of 0:30

*Cable Crunch: *
3 sets of 95 x 8


Stretching and 5 min Cool down on treadmill.

Notes: Awesome workout!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Great job on the deadlifts!!  That's awesome!


It makes you feel so good when you go above what you've done before, doesn't it??


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 7, 2007)

very much. i felt almost invincible. lol.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## SheLifts (Sep 7, 2007)

New journal here.

"Go for Gold" - New goals, New journal


----------

